
Foudnational Tech - brittpart_
What does this mean? Like blockchain or can it be an application that creates a new way of doing things that aren&#x27;t social media, etc?
======
allears
Sounds to me like tech from the nation of Foud, wherever that is.

~~~
brittpart_
haha foud

